# Massey ferguson 4610 or jd 5100e



## 300 ultra mag (Apr 7, 2014)

Do any of y'all own a mf 4600 series tractor if so how do you like it and have you had any trouble out of the new tier 4 engine. I'm buying a new tractor and I was going to get the jd 5100e but I stopped by a mf dealer just to look and the 4610 which is a 100hp just like the jd but I can get the massey $10,000 cheaper. the tractors primary job will be pulling a 15ft batwing mower. I would just like to here some opinions about the mf I've never owned one


----------



## Robert28 (Apr 9, 2014)

300 ultra mag said:


> Do any of y'all own a mf 4600 series tractor if so how do you like it and have you had any trouble out of the new tier 4 engine. I'm buying a new tractor and I was going to get the jd 5100e but I stopped by a mf dealer just to look and the 4610 which is a 100hp just like the jd but I can get the massey $10,000 cheaper. the tractors primary job will be pulling a 15ft batwing mower. I would just like to here some opinions about the mf I've never owned one



Haven't been following Massey tractors lately. I know they had to rework their HD line of utility tractors a few years ago, but am clueless on them since then.

As for the 5100E, I think it's the replacement for the 5093E that was tier 3. I think they made improvements to the layout of the controls in the cab and other things in 2013 so that's a plus. Also, the 12/12 power reverser is the cat's pajamas. The 12/12 has been around for a long time, I think Deere has a 24/24 or 36/12 in the premium tractors now. I have a 9/3 synch shuttle in my 5203 and it's nice, but it ain't no power reverser. 

If I were you I would also get a price on a 6100D tractor just to do it. You may be surprised that you can move up to much more tractor for not much more money.


----------



## southernman13 (Apr 10, 2014)

Have a smaller Massey and love it. The commercial mowing guys have a place where I live in Florida. They run l big masseys like your talking about for mowing right of ways. Look on tractor by net. Com may find info there.


----------

